# American Show racers



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Is it common for people to breed pure white ASRs? Does anybody have pics? Just asking because Im really interested in this breed. I have been to the website, I think I saw one Pure white on there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I have seen whites around but they usually cost more since like you said you dont see them often


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi SCOTT,The only that I know of is Yu Ku Youn he is a member of the So. California ASR club to which I also belong. He has raised whites for about 10 years. If you can get here in NOVEMBER for the PAGEANT OF PIGEONS you will see some of his birds. By the way have you talk to anyone in UTAH,there some of the best ASR breeders in UTAH.* .GEORGE


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

O yeah george, you gave me some numbers, let me see if I can find those on this forum.  Thanks. Could you pm me the numbers again, or just post them here. it doesn't matter to me. I was thinking about waiting until spring or summer to get some, So I could get used to having pigeons first, I have learned alot but I have only had them for a little over three months. 

They are just an amazing breed to me. I just subsribed to pure breed pigeon magazine, and I was pleased to learn that American show racers are the "breed of the issue" in november, and my subsriptions covers that. 

Do you know of any shows in utah?

anways, I will try to contact them.  thanks.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

George, do you still have ASRs. Do you have a certain color that you breed?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

O and are you working on that breed of the month on here. I was anticpating it, for a long time, then I noticed that it was being rescheduled. I hope to see it soon, though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

hey scott just wanted to point out a person that has some white ASRs, heres the link to his sale page on slobbernocker, has one white for sale there now  http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/hastings/


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Utah*

Hi Scott, Did you get my PM with the names and phone numbers of ASR breeders in UTAH? If you want good birds call those people I know that the have some of the best ASR in the country. Contact them and go see the birds that they have, I steer clear of birds sold on the internet. I have seen the birds of the men on the list that I sent you,they show their birds every year at the PAGEANT of PIGEONS in California they have very nice birds. .......GEORGE


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay, thanks George and Lokota!  

George- would their birds be expensive?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

O and yeah, I got the PM thanks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

maine123 said:


> Okay, thanks George and Lokota!
> 
> George- would their birds be expensive?


 SCOTT,I realy can't say but I know that many of the members of the ASR do give birds away. Let me say this if you buy a bird off a web site for lets say 30 dollars you will also pay for a box to ship the bird in 30 more dollars and express mail around 40 dollars so this adds up 100 dollars for a 30 dollar bird. THINK ABOUT IT,you live in an area with some of the best ASR breeders and you can drive to their loft and see what you want to buy and drive home with a bird and never pay for a box and shipping. Call these men they are very good people . ...GEORGE


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks George, I will. I just looked at the website anways and they didn't look that amazing. So yeah, I will probably call them. Thanks George!  your a big help.


----------



## destiny_56085 (Oct 2, 2007)

*white asr's*

I know my brother does raise them. I'm not exactly sure of how many or if he'd be willing to sell any right now. I helped him vaccinate over 80 of them last year and I can remember he had just about every color out there. Here are some pics I snapped of his at a show last year. There is a white in there. http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d196/destiny_56085/Pigeons/American Show Racers/


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Those are some nice looking ones!  thanks for sharing. 80 that is alot! well i guess not alot for everyone. what state do you live in?

Do you raise pigeons?


----------



## destiny_56085 (Oct 2, 2007)

*pigeons*

We live in southwestern MN. You'll normally see our family at the MN and IA State pigeon shows. We also do some of the local shows too.

My brother has a huge coop set up for his ASR's. There's an 8x12' shed and an old playhouse with flight area set up in between. I know we vaccinated at least 80 last year and I'm sure there are babies on the ground since then. As for bloodlines on the birds, I'd have to ask my brother. 

I have a separate setup out at the farm where I keep my horses. I just sold all my beloved pomeranian pouters to Bokharagirl from this forum and her husband. I love the birds dearly, but can't afford to feed them all. I still have 2 lofts out there with the old style (smaller) modenas. I have some on Eggbid right now if you want an idea of what I raise.

My brother also took over 2 of my lofts out at the farm. He has about a dozen bohemian pouters in one of them and half a dozen swing pouters in the other. My sister also has a loft full of komorner tumblers out there too.

Overall...I'm guessing we have somewhere between 200-250 pigeons. We also raise peafowl, heritage breed turkeys, lots of waterfowl, and a few breeds of poultry. I'm the state rep for the ASBC and NSBA...silkie clubs. My brother is VP and I am the new secretary for the Brown County Pigeon & Poultry Organization. I'm also involved in the MN State Pigeon Association.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> hey scott just wanted to point out a person that has some white ASRs, heres the link to his sale page on slobbernocker, has one white for sale there now  http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/hastings/


I was just looking around on egg bid, and one ad was saying that the slobberknocerlofts guy was fraudulant person. and he sells dead and sick, and dying birds to people, that he just does it for the money, not because he loves the hobby. Of course I don't konw if this is totally true, I just read it. 
here is the link.

http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1236987593


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

maine123 said:


> I was just looking around on egg bid, and one ad was saying that the slobberknocerlofts guy was fraudulant person. and he sells dead and sick, and dying birds to people, that he just does it for the money, not because he loves the hobby. Of course I don't konw if this is totally true, I just read it.
> here is the link.
> 
> http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1236987593


 well if this is true then why is there not one negative feedback out of 185 of them on eggbid for this guy, take a look for yourself since I know this was a dig at my showing you birds that arent even his but just ones listed on his site by a totally different person  heres the link to his feed back on eggbid http://www.eggbid.com/feedback/index.cfm?user_id=982456654&itemnum=1234229212
and heres his feed back on his site too http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/feedback/ your right they all seem pretty angry ...so believe what you want ,I dont remember insisting you by any from there anyways ,was just putting an option out there for you .


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks, I guess I over looked his feedback. Thank you for showing me them.  acording to the feedback, it looks like this guy is lying and wants more buisness or something. I don't know. but thanks for the links, they helped clear things up.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi SCOTT, I don't understand why you are fooling around looking at these web sites I told you that some of the best breeders in the country live in UTAH, and the names and phone numbers that I gave you are some of the best.* GEORGE


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks George. I know you gave me the numbers of the best and I will contact them.

I don't buy anything off the those websites, I just like to look at them, it is interesting for me to see what people are bidding on, and I like to see the pics.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

maine123 said:


> Thanks George. I know you gave me the numbers of the best and I will contact them.
> 
> I don't buy anything off the those websites, I just like to look at them, it is interesting for me to see what people are bidding on, and I like to see the pics.


*I understand I also like to look at the web sites some are realy nice to look at. But I never buy off a web site*


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know, I can tell some of the birds on websites are just not healthy, because people are not smart enough to clean up the poo before taking the pic, and from the poo you can tell that they are not healthy.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

I frequently both buy and sell on Eggbid, and so far have been completely stisfied! Bob Mcguan, owner of the Slobberknocker website is both an honest and genuinely concerned breeder and seller. He is also a good christian gentleman.

There is an occasional bad apple on eggbid, thats both sellers and buters. If you have ever been in retail sales, you will know exactly what I mean when I say that there are many people that are impossible to please, and will complaun bitterly when everything seems to be fine! Unless there are several complaints, most of these people are just whiners and malcontents. Pay them no attention!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

risingstarfans said:


> I frequently both buy and sell on Eggbid, and so far have been completely stisfied! Bob Mcguan, owner of the Slobberknocker website is both an honest and genuinely concerned breeder and seller. He is also a good christian gentleman.
> 
> There is an occasional bad apple on eggbid, thats both sellers and buters. If you have ever been in retail sales, you will know exactly what I mean when I say that there are many people that are impossible to please, and will complaun bitterly when everything seems to be fine! Unless there are several complaints, most of these people are just whiners and malcontents. Pay them no attention!


 amen to that  I personally have seen Bob practically giving away exellent quality birds on eggbid... I dont see how someone can say dont buy birds from online when some of the best breeders have their own websites and their birds for sale on them


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright thanks guys for clearing up that bob is a good guy. I wasn't saying he was, I was just wondering if anyone else knew, thanks for the answers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maine123 said:


> I know, I can tell some of the birds on websites are just not healthy, because people are not smart enough to clean up the poo before taking the pic, and from the poo you can tell that they are not healthy.


you know Maine, I do the same thing too!....the poo turns me off. but, Ive been out in my loft and yikes!, those babies pooed a mountain from yesterday!. older breeders I don't think look at the poo as a detourant, it is just a fact of pigeon life. but I can't help it but to be turned off by alot of poop in the pic of a bird that is up for sale. Im with ya.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

RETAIL! GOD, been there done that will i do it again? NOT!!!! LOL! Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> RETAIL! GOD, been there done that will i do it again? NOT!!!! LOL!Dave


where do you get retail outtah that  Dave we know your cheap but dont dis everyone on the internet that would be like saying dont buy the Ludo Claessens birds cuz they are over the web when we all know they are worth more then any bird we will ever own ....but I do agree that poop covered birds I would never buy either .


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Lakota, read risingstarsfans post. Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

hmm I thought I did lol I just want to say that I bought the best tipplers ever when I got my first ones from a website online from a place called mason dixie tipplers loft and they cost me 6 dollars a bird , these birds are beautiful and Im just glad I got them before the guy dissapeared... I have had these birds for 5 years now and only have lost two of my original breeding stock and they are still breeding strong and true to type and performance but thats just my 2 cents on buying birds online as without this guy I wouldnt have what I do


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

risingstarfans said:


> I frequently both buy and sell on Eggbid, and so far have been completely stisfied! Bob Mcguan, owner of the Slobberknocker website is both an honest and genuinely concerned breeder and seller. He is also a good christian gentleman.
> 
> There is an occasional bad apple on eggbid, thats both sellers and buters. If you have ever been in retail sales, you will know exactly what I mean when I say that there are many people that are impossible to please, and will complaun bitterly when everything seems to be fine! Unless there are several complaints, most of these people are just whiners and malcontents. Pay them no attention!


This is what i meant... LOL! Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

oh I had to read that 4 times to get it sorry lol  now I do


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

No problem! When i was in Retail i was stressed all the time, now the main stress in my life is the 1/2 hour drive to and from work! Dave


----------

